# I Love my GSD



## killmodell (May 22, 2006)

I just had to drop a note about my dog. I have always loved dogs and have had them all my life. When my last dog, Holly was put down, I thought I would never again find a dog that good again.

I have never owned a GSD before, but my wife talked me into it. Sadie is now 2 years old and without a doubt, the most incredible dog I have ever owned. She wears her personality on her 'sleeves' as you can tell what she is thinking just by looking into those soulful eyes of hers. The intelligence she displays is almost human. She has become my best friend and whenever I am home she is by my side. I just can't believe how much I love her and the joy she has brought our entire family.

If anyone is contemplating a new dog, I whole-heartedly recommend this breed.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are amazing aren't they?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

They are the Best!!!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

UH-OH YOU'RE HOOKED!!









There is nothing like a GSD.

I like your comments!










> Quote: She wears her personality on her 'sleeves' as you can tell what she is thinking just by looking into those soulful eyes of hers. The intelligence she displays is almost human.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

We have 2 GDS's and Shay sleeps on the floor by my side of the bed and Meb sleeps on DH side. If I get up in the middle of the night to go potty they follow me to make sure I am ok. They are intelligent, loyal, lovable and I know in my heart they would do anything to protect me from any harm. I just love the breed.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Yup I agree I didn't think anything would replace my beloved, smart Jed my Saint Bernard that died last summer but OMG Jesse my GSD puppy did, he is smarter than a human (most) I think. He is people friendly and dog friendly and has put so much joy into my life, I burst with pride and a smile when doing anything with him. I can pretty well read what is going on in his mind and when he tries to communicate a need I can pretty well figure it out. I can also see when his mind is working on how to get something he is not suppose to do or have and try to find another way in getting it, makes me laugh but I stop it as well once he figures another way around it. He is smarter than me but I won't let him know it. lol


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Would never have anything but a GSD!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree whole heartedly!!!! I love mine to death and I beleive they feel the same about me!!!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy is my first GSD and I've never had a deeper emotional bond before with a dog in my life. I read somewhere that having a GSD is the "dog ownership event of a lifetime" and I wholehertedly agree. I will never be without one again.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Go to GSD. Never come back. That's my moto. They become your BFF IMMEDIATELY. I love mine to death...


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi to everybody,

Just want to tell you that your comments make me VERY PROUD be-
cause ............... I'm a GERMAN NATIONAL.

Wish you all the best and please be good to your dogs.


----------



## Butchsdad (Jan 18, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean. My family always owned beagles that we rabbit hunted. Understand that when we hunted, sometimes we would carry a gun and many many times we would leave the guns in the trucks and just listen to the dogs run. 15 months ago I got Butch, my first GSD. MAN, what a difference!!! A good beagle is determined by how well he runs a rabbit. A good GSD is determined by how much he loves you and you just can't help but love him in return. I hope and pray that I am never again without a GSD, and hope that Butch is one of those GSD's for a very very long time.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I thought I would start a new post, but yours is great, and the subsequent comments apprecited.

As I have said in more then a few previous posts, the best dog on the planet is the GSD. Another example follows.

fyi,

What Timber did this morning absolutely shocked me. No commands, nothing. He just jumped in the water and removed a tree I didn't have the strength to do.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Forwarded Message: 
Subj: Timber - A Nice Suprise 
Date: 5/4/2008 1:03:12 P.M. Central Daylight Time 
From: Speedce 
To: [email protected] 
CC: [email protected] 

Kelly,

just a few quick notes regarding Timber. I had his final OFA X ray done a few weeks ago, but have not gotten the results yet. I will let you know when I get them.

More importantly, I want to pass this on. We have had some flooding on the Milwaukee River where I live. Unfortunately, when the water went down several logs were caught under the barrels on my dock. A few of the barrels were literally out of the water. So this morning I went to try and clear the mess, and although I made some progress, more work remains.

The largest log/tree I could find was about six feet long, and with a few V branches well over 10 feet. I simply did not have the strength to pull it out..

So TIMBER jumps on the river, and despite the current, swims under the dock and pulls the tree to shore.
I would have killed if I had my camera, but Timber knew, by instinct, what I was trying to do.

I am copying my son, because his oldest yellow lab, "Jumpin George", has probably been very helpful to Timber when it comes to this water stuff.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

GSD's to the very end !!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

What Timber did blew me away. Never a command, he just jumped in the river and started pulling the logs from under my dock.


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

Sadie sounds like a wonderful girl!







Glad your wife talked you into getting her.


----------

